# iCloud Drive Windows sur clé USB



## ThibaultH (9 Janvier 2019)

Bonjour à tous, 
Je suis enseignant et je travaille sur beaucoup d’ordinateur diffèrent au sein du lycée. J’aimerai utiliser iCloud Drive pour avoir mes cours partout avec moi mais je ne peu pas me permettre d’installer iCloud Drive Windows sur tout les ordinateur. 
Je voudrais savoir s’il était possible de l’installer sur une clé usb pour y lancer un exécutable depuis la clé usb quand je veux synchroniser mes cours. 
J’ai essayé depuis iCloud.com mais le fait de ne pas pourvoir transférer directement des dossiers est super handicapant. Je trouve que iCloud.com est vraiment mal foutu [emoji53]
J’ai aussi essayer sur Dropbox mes même problème, les dossiers récupérer sont des zip à chaque fois et quand on extrait on perd le dossier.

Vous pensez que la solution de l’exécutable sur clé usb est possible ? Je pense que ces la meilleure solution, à moins que vous en voyer d’autres ?

Ps : je n’ai pas d’ordinateur personnel, je travail depuis un iPad Pro à la maison, d’où la nécessité de passer par le Drive plutôt que d’avoir tout sur une clé usb


----------



## LaJague (9 Janvier 2019)

Et une clef usb / lightning


----------



## ThibaultH (9 Janvier 2019)

J’ai dernier iPad Pro en USB-C et malheureusement iOS 12 bloque la lecture de contenu tels que des documents. On peu juste importer/exporter des fichiers photos/vidéos actuellement par USB


----------

